# New to the forum from Perth, WA :)



## CountryGirlAtHeart (May 2, 2013)

Hi guys!

I've recently joined the forum and I think it's fantastic. I'm currently "training" an off-the-track standardbred, who can be a bit of a nutcase but I love him anyway. It's my dream to eventually take him out to a station and work with the cattle. That or do endurance riding. We'll see what happens! I'd love to get to know more horsey people in the area


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!! Please share some pics of your horse with us.


----------



## CountryGirlAtHeart (May 2, 2013)

Thanks  This is Choco


----------



## Katiepie123 (Sep 16, 2012)

Beautiful horse  & hello!


----------



## CountryGirlAtHeart (May 2, 2013)

Hi! And thank you


----------



## Becca93 (Jan 22, 2009)

Another Aussie! Welcome


----------



## CCBella (Jul 6, 2010)

Welcome, a fellow West Aussie


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

*waves* I'm just outside Bunbury


----------



## CountryGirlAtHeart (May 2, 2013)

HowClever, your horse (if the one on your pic is your horse!) is beautiful


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Welcome to the forum 
lovey horse good luck with him


----------



## CountryGirlAtHeart (May 2, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

CountryGirlAtHeart said:


> HowClever, your horse (if the one on your pic is your horse!) is beautiful


Thank you! Yep, that's my boy Flirt  He's my pride and joy :lol:


----------



## CountryGirlAtHeart (May 2, 2013)

HowClever said:


> Thank you! Yep, that's my boy Flirt  He's my pride and joy :lol:


Cool name! What breed is he?


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

He's a rising 3 y/o Clydie x Warmblood


----------

